# 20" candy tangerine lowrider bike frame for sale



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

Thinkin of sellin this frame. me and my son are probably gonna go a different route.... really nice frame. i painted it candy tangerine with different candy orange shades of patterns. front fender isnt custom molded but, its painted to match the frame with patterns also. make me an offer. NO LOWBALLERS


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Great looking frame and paint work!


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

now thats a clean azz frame like da colors:thumbsup:


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

That shit SICK!!!!!! wish i had the money i would buy it


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

verry perrty good luck with the sale


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

pm price


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Good frame and good start for anyone who want to build something custom


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

THAT WIL =L GO UNDER RADICAL. HOW MUCH


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx everyone for the comments. im takin the highest offer. pm sent


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

PINK86REGAL said:


> thanx everyone for the comments. im takin the highest offer. pm sent


What is the highest so far?


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

So whats the price?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

pm's sent.. or will trade for a chrome trike axle and some money


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

dont want to be called a lowballer so whats the price?


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

LOOKING GOOD PLAYA :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

PINK86REGAL said:


> pm's sent.. or will trade for a chrome trike axle and some money


Any other trades?


----------



## KOOL-AID23 (May 1, 2010)

I hot a brand new trile kit at my lowrider bike shop it aint scwinn but its a trike kit. I can do that tell me how $$


----------



## KOOL-AID23 (May 1, 2010)

R the wheels for sale 2??


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

damn thats a bad ass frame!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

Thanx homie! 
still for sale. make me a reasonable offer.


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

pm the price


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Pm me a price range , maybe we can work something out


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

Pm ur price.....


----------



## Lowrider760 (Nov 4, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

$500 o.b.o. or trade for trike kit and $$ . or pm me offers. open ...


----------



## luckydice (Dec 4, 2011)

I would be interested alot if i could see the front fender


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

ONLY PIC I GOT RIGHT NOW.. of the bike when i was buildin it for my son.... reg. fender candied and patterned like the bike...


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Looks good bro good deal


PINK86REGAL said:


> ONLY PIC I GOT RIGHT NOW.. of the bike when i was buildin it for my son.... reg. fender candied and patterned like the bike...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

THANX BRO


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

Took some pics today...


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

lookn real good


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> lookn real good


thanx bro


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

are you selling the bike complete or just the frame?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

frame and front fender alone....


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

Make me an offer.....


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Hey i like this pm


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

give me a price


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

LATIN LUXURY DUB said:


> give me a price


Pm's sent... Make an offer ppl


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

*PENDING *


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

do you still got it


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

this frame has been sold and shipped! thanx


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

PINK86REGAL said:


> this frame has been sold and shipped! thanx


East coast or west coast>?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

Kiloz said:


> East coast or west coast>?


its on its way to Michigan!


----------



## thomas67442 (Jun 9, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------

